# Amare growing pains tonight, bashes NY



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

I copied this from the front page of http://insidehoops.com

SUNDAY POST-GAME: Amare Stoudemire to InsideHoops.com / media on the Knicks: "They do a lot of holding and pushing and all that... I try to pull a... they catch me, somehow, and don't catch them."

Amare Stoudemire to InsideHoops.com / media on the Knicks: "They're scared to play, I think. They push and shove and all that. I like a fair and square type of game. If you can't stop me, just admit it. Instead of all the pushing and shoving, and holding. But that's just part of the game. Something I've got to get used to."

Do the Knicks push and shove more than other teams? Amare Stoudemire: "Kurt Thomas do it more than any of those players."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I guess it was better in HS, when he did the pushing. 
What, is he a girl or something? Thats the way basketball is played...

What does he have to say about that? He has been in the league for half a year, and he's already complaining?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO, shut up and play Amare.


----------



## AmareStud32 (Jan 26, 2003)

Well he's kickin' everyone's else's buttie so fair...I agree, don't whine just play...Rookie of the year baby!:yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AmareStud32</b>!
> Well he's kickin' everyone's else's buttie so fair...I agree, don't whine just play...Rookie of the year baby!:yes:


I have to agree, hes been whooping on everybody in his young first year so this is the first time he has said anything like that so where is the problem???


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Basketball is a rough game and who ever thinks other wise has never played. Amare was probably just frustrated.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hey, next time maybe he gets the call. that's also part of the game.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

This is the NBA, obviousliy they're going to push and shove and bang the heck out of you. He'll learn how to deal with the punishment, until then, Amare should just do what Damian above has said.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I noticed that when things don't go his way, he makes excuses.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Amare will simply have to take his lumps. I remember being at a game and saying to my father "If the refs called all the holding, both teams would foul out. Instead of moving their feet, they just grab." I love hard defense but the holding and stuff is poor defensive fundamentals which are going uncorrected and unchallenged. The NBA is hard, make no mistake. Great defense is played there. But on the other hand, it is also dirty with horrible things going on out there. That's life.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i agree totally with everything that has been said untill i look at the ref that did the game,knicks bavetta.he is the worst and i am surprised they let him do knicks games,the oppostion should just see him and head back to the lockerroom.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

um, what the hell? how did this get bumped up with no posts since 03? or am I blind?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

locked for weirdness


----------

